# My band's new video- Remission



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is our new video- the song is called Remission.... let me know what you think of the video- it was filmed in the Falls and Grimsby. Thanks gents.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done. I liked the tones and the melodic lines.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

wow, I liked it very very much. Great work and music.
thank you for sharing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Congrats! 

VERY powerful video.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great hook and sound. Loved it. What did the dude in the black hat say to the guy in the field?


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great song, great recording, great tone


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone....... the guy at the end is meant to be ambiguous .....


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Woot! Nice work! (Subscribed btw)
Oh, I’m in love with that pale blue 335...... just sayin!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

that's Mike Palermo of Palermo guitar's playing........................ wait for it.............a pale blue.........Palermo guitar - lol


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Great song, really like it......nice job


----------

